# Bomb in broadmead



## Cakes (Jun 8, 2006)

Just heard on radio that a ww2 bomb has been found in broadmead!!!

I assume it was found in an area that was being demolished or dug up. Is anyone down that way who could confirm this?



eta: someone just let me know that broadmead area + roads roped off by police and traffic in chaos


----------



## Iam (Jun 8, 2006)

My mate @ the BBC says it's true and that the town centre is rapidly clearing (or probably not, actually) as people desperate to get home leave in a panic.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, the whole city centre is in gridlock.............oop, bit of movement now....


----------



## Cakes (Jun 8, 2006)

oooooh!

I wonder if they'll detonate it on site or take it away? Is it wrong for me to want to see it blow up (in a controlled environment obv)?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jun 8, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/5060770.stm


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jun 8, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> oooooh!
> 
> I wonder if they'll detonate it on site or take it away? Is it wrong for me to want to see it blow up (in a controlled environment obv)?



I would think it depends on how stable the thing is, and what it is- dont want something to be blown up which would take out most of bristol.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 8, 2006)

BUT im in bradley stoke  

I aint left yet


----------



## Cakes (Jun 8, 2006)

M32 closed both directions and the army's on the way! It's in the bit where the tollgate carpark used to be.

crap it's going to take aaaages to get home.  damn you bumscare!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

We never get any real modern day bombs in bristol  

Even the IRA left us mostly alone.

It's not fair.

(touches wood)


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh dear, this bomb has meant that I was unable to get to the gym.

I'm gutted, I really am.


----------



## Iam (Jun 8, 2006)

Living walking distance from home is awful.


----------



## astral (Jun 8, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Oh dear, this bomb has meant that I was unable to get to the gym.
> 
> I'm gutted, I really am.




I feel your pain.

I suspect that this is going to mean the A38 is going to be gridlocked on my way home


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Living walking distance from home is awful.



It probably is if you live anyway near the polluted centre.


----------



## Iam (Jun 8, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I just cycled along Gloucester Road and through Montpelier/St Werburghs and there was hardly a car in sight.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Nope.



Then you truly are a lucky man


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> I just cycled along Gloucester Road and through Montpelier/St Werburghs and there was hardly a car in sight.



I think i'll go for a walk while the traffic is light.  

silver linings and all that.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 8, 2006)

Shit, I only just saw this thread!  

Police just interviewed on the BBC local news were stating that it's still uncertain whether or not it is actually an unexploded bomb.  Obviously they're not taking any chances though...


----------



## Iam (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Then you truly are a lucky man



In fairness, it's not often I get to sing the praises of living in Sadly Broke and working in Filton on here...


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> In fairness, it's not often I get to sing the praises of living in Sadly Broke and working in Filton on here...



i feel tricked


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 9, 2006)

Well according to the news this morning ITS STILL all shut off. M32 an all that WTF  


Never had this trouble in london back in the 70's ya know. It was in out and onto the next one


----------



## Cakes (Jun 9, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We never get any real modern day bombs in bristol
> 
> Even the IRA left us mostly alone.
> 
> ...


 

I love the bomb right now. Was a notice about severe delays on my bus stop this morning, and two policemen quiiite nearby, so I was compelled to phone in work to say I couldn't come in.  

The evening post say it was definately a bomb, and that's good enough for  me. 

Will it last til monday?


----------



## Dru (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, it's lasted about 65 years so far....

I am happy to report that it was Business As Usual at Debenhams, and I fearlessly went and got a nice new top for the heatwave. Who _do_ you think you are kidding, Mr Hitler?


----------



## Zaskar (Jun 9, 2006)

My GF just heard on the radio that it isnt a bomb.

Apparently it was an unexploded asylum seeker.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 10, 2006)

After all that... -it wasn't actually a bomb, just concrete.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 10, 2006)

I wonder if any shops are going to sue for loss of earnings?


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 11, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> The evening post say it was definately a bomb, and that's good enough for  me.





pahahahahahahahahaha 

We just picked up some milk form the garage and on one of those newspaper billboard things it said "Bomb was not a bomb". . .all lovingly branded in Evening post livery.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2006)

Well nice weather and the world cup - yeah if I was a contractor working thats what I' d be saying...


----------

